# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα  21.5.2006

## Muscleboss

Tin Kyriaki 21 Maiou tha ginei stin Athina sto xenodoxeio Novotel o fetinos agonas Mr. Hellas tis WABBA.

Oi telikoi tha einai stis 19:00.

Osoi pistoi proselthete... anamenontai poly dynates symmetoxes.

Muscleboss

----------


## sotos87

> Tin Kyriaki 21 Maiou tha ginei stin Athina sto xenodoxeio Novotel o fetinos agonas Mr. Hellas tis WABBA.
> 
> Oi telikoi tha einai stis 19:00.
> 
> Osoi pistoi proselthete... anamenontai poly dynates symmetoxes.
> 
> Muscleboss


Fadazomai ennoeis 28 Maiou  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Oxi, 21 Maiou egine o agonas tis WABBA:

*Mr**Hellas** 2006* *WABBA**– ΠΕΣΔ*
*Κατάταξη πρωταθλητών*

1)Σαρακίνης Μπάμπης (Masters) 
2)Κονδύλης Αντώνης (Ψηλή Κατηγορία) 
3)Μπουζιάνας Γιώργος (Μεσαία Κατηγορία) 
4)Μπουντούλης Στέλιος (Κοντή  Κατηγορία) 

*Γενικός Νικητής*
*Σαρακίνης Μπάμπης*


Muscleboss

----------


## sotos87

Me sugxoreis re boss thn petaksa.Den ksero pos katafera na mperdeuto allh fora tha eimai pio prosektikos  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## Muscleboss

O foveros Mixalis Kefalianos itan ekei gia ena guest posing...

H parakato fotografia ton adikei fovera, alla den mporesa na vro alli...



Muscleboss

----------


## baNshee

Apo ta onomata pou diavasa ontws einai polloi kaloi oloi tous.. (o Sarakinis einai san agalma) alla an kai dn parakolouthisa ton agwna nomizw pws mesa stous koryfaious eprepe na itan o Manwlis Tzinidis. (allwste einai o monos epagelmatias) kai o Manwlis Karamanlakis. Isws apla na min katevikan Ston sigekrimeno agwna.

----------


## Muscleboss

O Mpampis Sarakinis, genikos nikitis se ekpliktiki forma... thavmaste ton...








Muscleboss

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικες φωτογραφίες από την χαμηλη ανδρων,με πρωτη θεση για τον Μπουντούλη Στέλιο.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η μεσαία των ανδρων,πολυπληθής όπως πάντα,με νικητη τον Γιώργο Μπουζιάνα,τον γιο του μεγάλου Βασιλη Μπουζιανα.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή κατηγορία με νικητη τον Αντωνη Κονδύλη και με συμμετοχή δυο μελών του φόρουμ,Κοντορίνη και Νασσερ !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα δικα μας παιδια στην ψηλή κατηγορία ,Κοντορίνης και Νασσερ !!*

----------


## slaine

> *Τα δικα μας παιδια στην ψηλή κατηγορία ,Κοντορίνης και Νασσερ !!*


  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία masters,με νικητη τον καταπληκτικο Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη !*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Comparisons για τον γενικό μεταξύ Σαρακινη,Κονδύλη,Μπουζιάνα και Μπουντούλη,με νικητη και Mr Hellas για το 2006 τον Μπάμπη !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες γενικές από τον αγωνα,διακρίνεται και ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος που έκανε και guest posing !

----------


## nikosalexiou

..Καλησπέρα σε όλους ...  απο το αρχείο μας , παραθέτουμε τον αγώνα Wabba - Πεσδ - Mr Οδύσσεια 2006  , που έγινε  21-05-2006  ...  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο σε ευχαριστουμε για τα βίντεο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Θα εχουμε την ευκαιρία να δουμε γνωριμους και πολυ καλους αθλητες μεσω της καμερας σου από εναν πολύ καλό αγωνα

υ.γ.Συγχωνευσα μονο το τόπικ σου καθως προυπήρχε για τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα και αν μου επιτρεπεις μια διορθωση,ηταν Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα,το Οδυσσεια πραγματοποιείται τον Νοεμβριο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikosalexiou

> Νίκο σε ευχαριστουμε για τα βίντεο!
> Θα εχουμε την ευκαιρία να δουμε γνωριμους και πολυ καλους αθλητες μεσω της καμερας σου από εναν πολύ καλό αγωνα
> 
> υ.γ.Συγχωνευσα μονο το τόπικ σου καθως προυπήρχε για τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα και αν μου επιτρεπεις μια διορθωση,ηταν Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα,το Οδυσσεια πραγματοποιείται τον Νοεμβριο



Να είσαι καλά Πολύνεικε , εσύ ξέρεις τη διαχείρηση καλύτερα ..  :01. Smile:   και η διόρθωση σωστή ..

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Δείτε το πλήρες ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 16 - Απρίλιος 2007.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

